# Curtiss SB2C-1 HELLDIVER



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2015)

Good shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 30, 2017)

Curtiss SB2C-1 Helldiver: This Curtiss SB2C-1 Helldiver was operated by the NACA for five months during the winter oaf 1942-3.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2017)

Cool shots.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2017)

*Curtiss SB2C Helldiver aircraft near completion at Canadian Car and Foundry in Fort William, Ontario (Now Thunder Bay). Prior to the American entry into the Second World War, the Curtiss Aircraft Co. increased production of SB2C Helldiver naval aircraft by licensing construction to two Canadian companies - Fairchild Aircraft and Canadian Car and Foundry. Though the first flight of the prototype did not happen until December of 1940, large-scale production had already been ordered on 29 November 1940. A large number of modifications were specified for the production model and the program suffered so many delays that the Grumman TBF Avenger entered service before the Helldiver, even though the Avenger had begun its development two years later. Nevertheless, production tempo accelerated with production at Columbus, Ohio and two Canadian factories: Fairchild Aircraft Ltd. (Canada) which produced a total of 300 (under the designations XSBF-l, SBF-l, SBF-3 and SBF-4E) and Canadian Car and Foundry which built 894 (designated SBW-l, SBW-3, SBW-4, SBW-4E and SBW-5), these models being respectively equivalent to their Curtiss-built counterparts. A total of 7,140 SB2Cs were produced in World War II.



*

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2017)

*Curtiss SB2C-4 Helldiver*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)

In flight, circa 1944-45, as the SB2C's markings appear to be from that era.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

A heavily damaged SB2C of VB-15 that somehow made it home, _USS Hornet _(CV-12), 2 Jan 1944.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

Curtiss SB2C-3 Helldivers strapped to the deck of the U.S. Navy escort carrier USS Kwajalein (CVE-98) during a typhoon in December 1944.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

Navy Curtiss-Wright SB2C Helldiver with wings folded up, 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

Two Navy Helldiver planes on the deck of an aircraft carrier, one with wings extended, one with wings folded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 22, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

*Damaged Curtiss SB2C Helldiver 15-B-25 of VB-15 on the flight deck of the aircraft carrier USS Hornet (CV-12) – 2 January 1944*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

This a new one to me.
Floatplane Curtiss XSB2C-2 29 September 1942

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2019)

Original WWII Photograph Curtiss SB2C Helldiver Airplane Flying Over Shanghai | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

CURTIS WRIGHT SB2C HELLDIVER Columbus Ohio WW2 US NAVY Official Squadron Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 13, 2019)

LiTOT: SB2C Helldiver index


----------



## johnbr (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

AVIATION, PHOTO AVION CURTISS SB2C HELLDIVER, - 3F-4 JANNEC | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 26, 2019)

Curtiss SB2C-1 experimental turret installation ,May 11 1942. Batman_60

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2020)

1940s Orig Slide Curtiss Wright Factory Airplanes CW-22 ? Buffalo NY | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply, Curtiss SB2C Helldiver, U.S. Navy | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply, Curtiss SB2C Helldiver, U.S. Navy at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2021)




----------

